# No good deed goes unpunished.



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

My secretary is turning 21 next month and she was fairly certain that she wants to purchase a Sig 239. I went with her to my favorite gun shop to help her finalize her decision. While we were there I saw a nice 90% Ruger Security Six in Stainless. Mechanically it is in excellent condition with nice DA and SA trigger pull. With taxes ect . the total cost was $290.00 Naturally, I had to purchase it 

Just goes to show you. Try to help out a friend and look at what happens.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

brokenimagebrokenimage


----------



## macgulley (Mar 10, 2009)

Well, sometimes you've just gotta do what you've gotta do. :smt083


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Hmmm, we all know what the pistol looks like. A pic of the secretary would kinda give us all an idea of why you were so kind to help her

But hey you got a beautiful gun!!!!


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

That's what friends are for. :mrgreen:

Congrats! :smt023


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Someone still uses the term "Secretary". Bravo! I find it to be a very professional and completely fine title that had fallen out of popularity for some completely ridiculous politically-correct reason, replaced by a silly false title of "administrator" or "administrative assistant". 

Choice be known, I'd rather be called a dang good Secretary than the latter any day of the week. "Administrative Assistant" would make me think.. Jeez, just call me a Custodial Engineer as well if I clean the crapper for Pete's sake.

hehehe.. sorry, just had to say Well-done with a more professional, traditional title there. :smt033


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Secretary is an appopriate title in my opinion. No pictures of my secretary though she is very cute. One day in the near future she will be applying for a position with the FBI - thus her interest in learning to shoot.


----------



## dave33 (Mar 13, 2009)

Good for her.


----------

